# A story I am thinking of working on.



## Coop (Sep 7, 2012)

Before I start, let me just say that this may never see the light of day. It is just an idea I am thinking of and looking into. Maybe if I don't, perhaps someone else could take the mantle.

The premise is this.

A young woman, probably 19-20, lives with her mother. The mother's friend is fat and weighs around 230 pounds. The mother and the mother's friend are very close and considered best friends. In addition the daughter is friends with the mother's friend.

But anyways, an accident claims the life of the mother. The daughter moves in with the mother's friend. As time goes by, they grow more close together "Like best friends". In addition both women put on weight. In a span of 5 years (each chapter would be a month for a total of 60 chapters it would be a very long story) both become very fat (daughter around 350+ friend around 440+)

But that is the premise.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds good to me Coop. Longer than I could handle writing, but I'd definitely read it.


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 7, 2012)

It sounds depressing to me, but what do I know?


----------



## Coop (Sep 7, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> It sounds depressing to me, but what do I know?



Well in the story, the mother would probably die around the 1st or 2nd chapter. She is the catalyst that brings her daughter and the mother's best friend closer. And when she moves in, the mother's friend's eating habits start rubbing off on the daughter and they both gradually get fatter and fatter. It turns out however, that they both actually like it. The weight itself isn't really the main focus of the story, that just a normal occuring theme. The main focus is how both main characters grow closer when they both suffer a loss of a loved one.


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 8, 2012)

Coop said:


> Well in the story, the mother would probably die around the 1st or 2nd chapter. She is the catalyst that brings her daughter and the mother's best friend closer. And when she moves in, the mother's friend's eating habits start rubbing off on the daughter and they both gradually get fatter and fatter. It turns out however, that they both actually like it. The weight itself isn't really the main focus of the story, that just a normal occuring theme. The main focus is how both main characters grow closer when they both suffer a loss of a loved one.


Oh, I see. Yeah, I can definitely see bonding over chocolate fudge cake and lots of tasty stuff. Is that gonna be the girl's whole life, or does she find love, romantic love? Not that everyone needs a man, because the mother's friend sounds like a nice lady, and companionship combined with being an eating buddy can certainly be nice. :eat1:


----------



## zxc098 (Sep 9, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> It sounds depressing to me, but what do I know?



What that guy said.

Sorry i like most of your idea's; but this one sounds sad and boring.

60 chapters worth of 2 women bonding over chocolate 0_o

Sorry but whoever writes this will need to watch they don't take a relapse into depression lol


----------



## J34 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ok, what about this iteration. (Which probably won't make the lifetime channel, sorry Coop.)

First off keep everything the same, ie- the relationships between the characters. Daughter is 19-20yrs old, etc.

So her mothers best friend loses her job, and she ends up moving in with her friend and daughter. Since she is unable to find stable employment, she does some housework as payback like cooking and cleaning. Since she is used to cooking more comfort food, the daughter enjoys the new meals and begins putting on weight.

Once her friend, or as the daughter begins to call her (aunt) finds a good job she moves out. The mother goes back to cooking her healthy meals, thus leaving her daughter unsatisfied. She begins eating out to, and sneaks out to visit her aunt for some of her comfort food. She puts on more weight, as she begins to come to terms with her more abundant figure, she then is set up on a date by her "aunt" by a relative of hers who would appreciate her new curves, etc., etc....

Eh this basically writes itself! I would write it, but I probably would not share it. Might end up in my dungeon of a dozen or so unreleased short stories.


----------



## Snorri Sturluson (Sep 23, 2012)

Nah, it doesn't sound depressing. It sounds interesting, actually, but the problem is that it is just a story seed so far. It needs to be developed more in order to really provide feedback.

It sounds like you are aiming for a character based story, Coop, so the best place to start in developing it might be to try to develop the characters themselves.

The daughter is college age and at home: what does that say about her? Does she lack ambition (and thus, the interactions between her and the friend should give her ambition)? Or does she lack resources? Or perhaps opportunity?

She goes to live with her mother's friend: what does that say about their situation? Does she not have a father? Is the rest of her family dead or estranged? Perhaps in another country to which she has no desire to return (perhaps her mother escaped from a middle eastern country where women are oppressed: the daughter might have loving family there, but going to them requires going to an undesirable location)?

The friend is willing to take the comparatively grown daughter in. Why? We might expect her to take the daughter in for a period after the mother dies, but why allow the daughter to stay with her for 5 years? What need is the daughter fulfilling? The most obvious idea would be that the friend is lonely, but the daughter being there addresses only a symptom of an underlying need. Perhaps the friend has difficulties is social situations and the daughter helps her become a well adjusted adult. What are the friend's own life goals? Certainly, she wasn't just waiting around for years for the Mother to die.


----------



## Imp (Sep 25, 2012)

Coop said:


> Well in the story, the mother would probably die around the 1st or 2nd chapter. She is the catalyst that brings her daughter and the mother's best friend closer. And when she moves in, the mother's friend's eating habits start rubbing off on the daughter and they both gradually get fatter and fatter. It turns out however, that they both actually like it. The weight itself isn't really the main focus of the story, that just a normal occuring theme. The main focus is how both main characters grow closer when they both suffer a loss of a loved one.



Naw. Skip the chapter or two with the mother alive and simply go retrospective for a little bit on the relationships. You can integrate memories of mom and her friend as you go, too. Maybe she's sitting in their favorite place after the funeral or something, reminding her of _________. That skips the most depressing bit, which is also the most boring bit, too.


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 25, 2012)

J34 said:


> Ok, what about this iteration. (Which probably won't make the lifetime channel, sorry Coop.)
> 
> First off keep everything the same, ie- the relationships between the characters. Daughter is 19-20yrs old, etc.
> 
> ...



I like it, nobody dies, and the girl gets to eat and be adored.:eat1::smitten::bow:


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 25, 2012)

Snorri Sturluson said:


> Nah, it doesn't sound depressing. It sounds interesting, actually, but the problem is that it is just a story seed so far. It needs to be developed more in order to really provide feedback.
> 
> It sounds like you are aiming for a character based story, Coop, so the best place to start in developing it might be to try to develop the characters themselves.
> 
> ...


Maybe they become lesbians, and open a restaurant together. :eat2::kiss2:


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 25, 2012)

zxc098 said:


> What that guy said.
> 
> Sorry i like most of your idea's; but this one sounds sad and boring.
> 
> ...



I misread that line as 2 women bending over chocolate.


----------

